# Need opinions



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

HK USP 45 vrs Springfield Mil-Spec..........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have U felt both? The HK will be much fatter.

If the HK fits your hand well, I'd pick that over the Milspec. But, be aware that if U are looking at new prices, U could compare a Springfield loaded to the USP 45, as the HK is more than the milspec.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The key word is if and Ship is right. The HK is to large for me and the Mil-Spec fits like a glove. There's $175 to $200 difference between them guns around here anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*They are miles apart*

Any 1911 is miles apart from the design of the HK. not putting the 1911s down since I own three. But if it's a real defence handgun your planing on in a tough go. IMHO it's going to be the HK.:smt083


----------

